# 2.6 test10

## iamarug

Its out:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106964211730111&w=2

You know where to get it   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomchuk

Good catch! Compiling as I type.

----------

## xlyz

woosh. still downloading.

----------

## tomchuk

A note to supermount users: the same test8 patch that aplied to test9, now applies to test10Last edited by tomchuk on Mon Nov 24, 2003 3:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

compiling   :Very Happy: 

Linus announce here

----------

## sparks

compiling as well, it's not too often you get a new kernel to play with every few weeks!

----------

## nickp

2.6 test10 increased my glxgears scores by 50% and my

SIL3112 Hdparm by 50 % as well. I am well aware that for

some of you guys these results are not special but since I have been

trying for days to increase my performance this was really a very nice surprise.

```

localhost root # hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1508 MB in  2.00 seconds = 752.23 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  128 MB in  3.04 seconds =  42.17 MB/sec

```

and

```

root # glxgears

2833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 566.600 FPS

2928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 585.600 FPS

2919 frames in 5.0 seconds = 583.800 FPS

3380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 676.000 FPS

2899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 579.800 FPS

2902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 580.400 FPS

2894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 578.800 FPS

2869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 573.800 FPS

2924 frames in 5.0 seconds = 584.800 FPS

```

Have a good night 

Nick

----------

## tomchuk

Yup this kernel is a rock. I've been playing with app-benchmarks/stress:

```

top - 00:30:07 up  1:29,  1 user,  load average: 874.75, 411.90, 175.38

```

Rhythmbox hasn't skipped a beat.

----------

## yodermk

They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile.

I'm still using test8-mm1.  :Smile:  With a 21 day uptime.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iamarug

I am a bit nervous about the instability possibilities he mentions in his announcement. I hope it doesnt happen to me.   :Confused: 

----------

## piquadrat

Doh! Just comming back from compiling test9-mm5...  :Smile: 

Well, I'll wait for a mm patchset...

----------

## Mystilleef

Just installed test10. This thing is on steriods.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

btw, what is the difference beetween gentoo-dev-sources and vanilla? what's in genpatches?

----------

## PrakashP

@nickp

Could you tell me what kind of HD you have connected to the sil3112 and which mobo you are using? I have a symsung drive conneted through a sata adapter an an abit nf7-s mobo, but for me hdparm only gives 25/mb/b, which is better than before but still way slower than 2.4.22-ac4 kernel.

----------

## Daath

Wow nice. I think I'll try installing it after my laptop has completed it's update...

How is it on laptops compared to the 2.4?

 :Smile: 

----------

## DHollywood

I've had nothing but troble with my Plextor DVD 703A drive. lsdvd doesn't work and gets a can't read block 256. I had to go back to 2.4.20-gaming3

Any clue?

----------

## tomchuk

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> btw, what is the difference beetween gentoo-dev-sources and vanilla? what's in genpatches?

 

RealTek gigabit ethernet drivers

Prism54 Wlan drivers

Broadcom gigabit ethernet driver

nForce ethernet driver

bootsplash

supermount

gentoo-dev-sources will become gentoo-sources once 2.6 is released. If the current gentoo-sources is any indication it will include patches for new hardware, extra features (bootsplash, supermount, etc), performance enhancements and pretty much every other available patch that will apply.Last edited by tomchuk on Mon Nov 24, 2003 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sepp

 *yodermk wrote:*   

> They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile.

 

for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected.

----------

## PrakashP

@sepp

What are your relevant parts in XF86COnfig? In 2.4 I set it to auto and it didn't work in2.6. But using IMPS2 (or alike) now, it works.

----------

## sepp

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @sepp
> 
> What are your relevant parts in XF86COnfig? In 2.4 I set it to auto and it didn't work in2.6. But using IMPS2 (or alike) now, it works.

 

the problem is that the mouse doesn't work on the console so I didn't look at XF86 at all yet.

----------

## nickp

@PrakashKC

Please find attached my specs

MB NFORCE2 A7N8X DELUXE ASUS RTL 

HD 80GB|MAXTOR 6Y080M0 SATA

VGA ALBATRON GeForce 128MB FX5200EP 

Nick

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

 *Daath wrote:*   

> Wow nice. I think I'll try installing it after my laptop has completed it's update...
> 
> How is it on laptops compared to the 2.4?
> 
> 

 

The 2.6 kernel rocks on laptops compared to the 2.4 (well, it rocks on desktops, and servers and just generally wipes the floor with 2.4 everywhere). The acpi support has been greatly improved  and it just generally rocks. 

Go 2.6!

Although I think I may wait for a mm-sources or love-sources before I give test 10 a whirl (currently on test 9 love 4)

----------

## Snarfangel

 *sepp wrote:*   

> for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected.

 

Same here, at least until I log into KDE believe it or not, then the mouse (actually trackball) works, but the touchpad still doesn't. Oh, and my netgear fa310tx doesn't seem to work either, but then I haven't done much troubleshooting yet.

Well, that and I'm as newbie-ish as it comes to Linux, so I'm not expecting miracles yet.    :Laughing: 

----------

## PrakashP

@nickp

Thx, unfortunately our configurations differ too much. Gotta find a native SATA drive to test...

BTW, can you do hdparm -d1 /dev/hde?

I know that hdeparm reports DMA is already on, but when I try to force it, it get all kinds of errors and have to push the reset button. BEWARE, you could loose data if same happens to you.

----------

## nickp

@PrakashKC

hdparm -d1 /dev/hde works for me and dmseg reports no errors.

( it did not work with the test9-mm5 kernel)

Nick

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, just to be sure, do you have a SiI3112A or without the A? I have the A version. Perhaps that is the major problem. I also have to uncomment an error warning in siimage.c otherwise it would flood dmesg. Probably time for a note at lkml...

Something else: Did you try the siimage SATA driver in the SCSI section? Do you know to get it work? I don't know much about it...

----------

## AresTheImpaler

I have a question about this release.. I'm using test 9 and the problem is that my clock keeps getting behind. Was this a problem with the relases or was it only my computer? also, if it was a bug is it now fixed? 

Thanks,

Rigo

----------

## b0fh

 *AresTheImpaler wrote:*   

> I have a question about this release.. I'm using test 9 and the problem is that my clock keeps getting behind. Was this a problem with the relases or was it only my computer? also, if it was a bug is it now fixed? 
> 
> 

 

Hey, I had this problem, too! I thought my cmos-battery was a little weak so I added rdate to start-scripts to sync time every boot  :Smile:  Don't know if this is fixed, but I will try out...

----------

## Kesereti

...where's 2.6.0-test10-love??   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Hehe, just teasing, I'm sure bssteph will have something forthcoming whenever it's done...^_^

----------

## nepenthe

 *Kesereti wrote:*   

> ...where's 2.6.0-test10-love??   
> 
> Hehe, just teasing, I'm sure bssteph will have something forthcoming whenever it's done...^_^

 

I second that =) waiting for loveness first

----------

## Kesereti

The news about the SilImage3112A SATA controller getting better performance is definitely making me want to try the vanilla sources...but...it seems that once you've gone Love, you never want to go back ^_^

----------

## discomfitor

 *Quote:*   

> The news about the SilImage3112A SATA controller getting better performance is definitely making me want to try the vanilla sources...but...it seems that once you've gone Love, you never want to go back ^_^

 

so true

----------

## yodermk

 *sepp wrote:*   

>  *yodermk wrote:*   They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile. 
> 
> for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected.

 

Doesn't work at all?  That must be a different problem.  For me, and many others, test9-mm2 had a bug where the PS/2 mouse worked, but was very unresponsive.  I was just wondering if someone who experienced that could confirm that it's been fixed.

If no one answers, I'll probably try it today or tomorrow, but if it hasn't been fixed, I'd rather save the trouble and keep my uptime with test8.  :Smile: 

----------

## newbenji

 *yodermk wrote:*   

>  *sepp wrote:*    *yodermk wrote:*   They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile. 
> 
> for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected. 
> 
> Doesn't work at all?  That must be a different problem.  For me, and many others, test9-mm2 had a bug where the PS/2 mouse worked, but was very unresponsive.  I was just wondering if someone who experienced that could confirm that it's been fixed.
> ...

 

Mine is working perfect in 2.6.0-test9.. but i changed the protocol in XF86CONFIG-4. So now its

    Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Hope its a help

/Benji

----------

## sepp

 *newbenji wrote:*   

>  *yodermk wrote:*    *sepp wrote:*    *yodermk wrote:*   They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile. 
> 
> for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected. 
> 
> Doesn't work at all?  That must be a different problem.  For me, and many others, test9-mm2 had a bug where the PS/2 mouse worked, but was very unresponsive.  I was just wondering if someone who experienced that could confirm that it's been fixed.
> ...

 

my mouse doesn't even work on the console, so it's not an xfree problem!

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Hmm... Due to known issues with kernel preempting, do you guys think it's really worth it to upgrade from test9 to test10?

----------

## yodermk

Thanks for that bit of info.  I'll try test10 later today or tomorrow and if the mouse seems broken, will try that XFree change.

Regarding preempting, by Linus' wording I was under the impression that it's not a regression, so it shouldn't be any worse than previous test releases.  Just stuff they haven't fully debugged yet.  But maybe I'm wrong.

Anyone know if there's a regression?

If so, you can always turn preempting off.

----------

## Jazz

Well the matter of fact is that i'm already running the test10 and its great !!

Only had problems with the inbuilt patch for frambuffer..but got it fixed it the hard way !

My spec's are P4 2.4 (533), DDR 512MB (333), Intel 845GEBV2 mobo..

80GB barracuda 7200 HDD... 

I have heard lots of this mm sources.. but dont understand the exact differences between the gentoo-dev-sources and mm-sources !!

Perhaps some one cud be kind enough to make me understand which one's better for me and why !!

Thanks,

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## Ian

I was using test8-mm1, but wow, just, amazing...

I have 320 MB of RAM, GKrellm2 says 312 MB (stupid manufacturers using different number schemes...), and I used to have about 100 or so MB free, under normal usage (Firebird, Gaim, BeepMP, Gkrellm2, XFce4).

With test10 vanilla though, I have 178 MB free, swap isn't even touched.  This is quite an impressive increase in memory usage, unless I just forgot to start some huge program that I normally have running in the background :p.

I've noticed that the system seems slightly more responsive, boots a bit faster, and just seems to be a bit happier, but that's probably due more to my perception than anything else.

No mouse issues, I'm using a PS/2 mouse.

Haven't tried USB or anything CPU or I/O intensive yet, but at this rate, it's all looking good.

----------

## gralves

 *b0fh wrote:*   

>  *AresTheImpaler wrote:*   I have a question about this release.. I'm using test 9 and the problem is that my clock keeps getting behind. Was this a problem with the relases or was it only my computer? also, if it was a bug is it now fixed? 
> 
>  
> 
> Hey, I had this problem, too! I thought my cmos-battery was a little weak so I added rdate to start-scripts to sync time every boot  Don't know if this is fixed, but I will try out...

 

I used to have this problem around test6... I think I solved it using the rtc clock emulation or advanced rtc clock...

by the way I'm compiling test10 now...

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

im using a synaptics touchpad this is the first time i tried it since probly about test2 and it now works well as opposed to before

has anyone else gotten software suspend to work im using

echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep (or something like that) and it shuts down just fine but using "linux resume=/dev/hdc6" at the lilo prompt doesnt work for me is this user error or is this still not working completely?

----------

## SaFrOuT

i have a small question plz,

what is the difference between the normal kerle and the vanilla and the love ones

is the difference only in more drivers for more hardware or the diff is in performance or what?

----------

## manywele

Hey, what happened to the i2c-isa module?  My sensors don't work any more.  :Sad: 

----------

## glennj

It is really frustrating to read all of these glowing reports about the 2.6 kernels when I can not get one to boot up on my system. I have tried configuring it myself and then thinking I must be doing something wrong, I copied the config from the 2.6 live CD and rebuilt.

Without fail, the 2.6 kernels fail while starting up processes in /etc/init.d. Here is what is started up (in order): metalog cupsd eth0 portmap fam named netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd postfix samba spamd upsd upsmon vcron xfs gdmIt will usually hang while launching postfix but sometimes it will get past postfix and hang while launching samba.

Is anyone besides me seeing this? Does anyone have an idea about what the problem might be?

Thanks.

----------

## Peaceable Frood

I'm putting together Frood1, not that it's so famous but here's what I've patched it with already, 

2.6.0-test10-libata1.patch

x86_64-handle_signal().patch

supermount-2.0.2a-2.6.0-test8.patch

bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.patch

scsi_scan_cleanups.patch

r8169-8110S-11122003.patch 

prism54_wlan_2003-11232003.patch 

bcm5700_broadcom_gigabit_drvr.patch 

NVIDIA_forcedeth_v18.patch 

2.6.0-test9-amd64-acpi-compilefix.patch

many of the gentoo-dev-sources patches have been added, and more to come!

----------

## Felgerkarb

 *sepp wrote:*   

>  *newbenji wrote:*    *yodermk wrote:*    *sepp wrote:*    *yodermk wrote:*   They've fixed the PS/2 mouse problem right?  Just thought I'd ask before bothering with the compile. 
> 
> for me ps/2 mouse still doesn't work. it really strange. neither my alps touchpad nor my external mouse gets any signals though it gets detected. 
> 
> Doesn't work at all?  That must be a different problem.  For me, and many others, test9-mm2 had a bug where the PS/2 mouse worked, but was very unresponsive.  I was just wondering if someone who experienced that could confirm that it's been fixed.
> ...

 

My mouse doesn't work on console, without 

```
 gpm -m /dev/mouse -t ps2
```

You probably have already tried that, though. I had to do it manually each time, and was going to add it to my startup scripts, but with the XFree86 config set up as described above, it works fine in my WM, and I find I don't really need the mouse in console, routinely.

-F

----------

## Gibberx

Is anybody using ELPP (Enhanced Linux Progress Patch)? I tried patching test9 with ELPP and supermount-ng, but it wouldn't boot. So, I gave up.

It *would* be nice to have that progress bar with about 5 lines of fading verbose output underneath.... ah well. Bootsplash is nice too.

----------

## Beekster

Uptime: 15:41:43 up 14:41,  1 user,  load average: 921.69, 596.17, 269.52

Gentoo Linux - Kernel 2.6.0-test9-bk27

Just tried that stress test - wow.   :Shocked:   The system stuttered quite a bit while making the processes (forking?)... and then got smooth.  Scary shit for the proprietary software companies out there.

My timing sucks - test9-bk27 became test10.  I ran test7-bk5 for 35 days, and test9-bk24 for a few days and found it to be a very noticeable improvement.  Test10 is about the same as 9-bk24 was in feel.  Very happy.

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> Hmm... Due to known issues with kernel preempting, do you guys think it's really worth it to upgrade from test9 to test10?

 

Yes! My 2.6.0-test10 system (not preemptible ) feels much more stable and responsive in X.

I don't know what they must've fixed, but it must've been a bottleneck somewhere. Opera is much faster at going back in history, etc.

It could also be that there was a newer nvidia driver in the kernel, but...

----------

## hutu

I did try.

boot up with no error.

but elpp only copes with redhat's init script, on gentoo, it can't show the real init process steps. I hope somebody could modify a gentoo version of the elpp.

 *Phantom wrote:*   

> Is anybody using ELPP (Enhanced Linux Progress Patch)? I tried patching test9 with ELPP and supermount-ng, but it wouldn't boot. So, I gave up.
> 
> It *would* be nice to have that progress bar with about 5 lines of fading verbose output underneath.... ah well. Bootsplash is nice too.

 

----------

## yodermk

Cool, I'm running test10 and can confirm that there are no PS/2 mouse problems. Works great!  :Smile: 

Also, my 3D is working now, thanks to the tip someone gave me in my other thread -- setting 

```
export MESA_FORCE_SSE=1
```

(this is the first time I've re-booted to a kernel compiled with DRI since that thread)

glxgears is giving me 430fps, which is IIRC a bit better than it was under 2.4.  (I just have a G400, so it's nothing great. Although it gets >700fps with Knoppix!)

----------

## Ulukay

hmm

no AGPGART for me

VIA K8T800 A64   :Sad: 

----------

## Flo.Lue

 *glennj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Without fail, the 2.6 kernels fail while starting up processes in /etc/init.d. Here is what is started up (in order): metalog cupsd eth0 portmap fam named netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd postfix samba spamd upsd upsmon vcron xfs gdmIt will usually hang while launching postfix but sometimes it will get past postfix and hang while launching samba.
> ...

 

I've got exactly the same problems. I even removed samba from the default runlevel. The effect is that I get to the login prompt which, after entering username and password, just gives the message "Login timed out after 60 seconds".

When I try to reboot my box using ctrl+alt+backspace it hangs when trying to shut down postfix.

A few weeks ago I had a completely working 2.6.0-test4 on my box...

Any ideas?

tia Florian

----------

## glennj

 *Flo.Lue wrote:*   

>  *glennj wrote:*   
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Without fail, the 2.6 kernels fail while starting up processes in /etc/init.d. Here is what is started up (in order): metalog cupsd eth0 portmap fam named netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd postfix samba spamd upsd upsmon vcron xfs gdmIt will usually hang while launching postfix but sometimes it will get past postfix and hang while launching samba.
> ...

 

I set up a new empty runlevel and added the services one by one. I see the same thing as you in that I can get a login prompt without postfix, samba, and everything after that in the list above, but I can not login. If I also remove ntp-client and ntpd then I can log in. This seems to indicate that it is some sort of a network problem.

I have tried with two different network cards (different brands, drivers, etc.) but get the same result.

I started trying 2.6 kernels with test9 so unlike you, I have never had a working 2.6 kernel. For what it is worth, I have tried turning off acpi and apic but those options did not help.

----------

## irf2003

 *glennj wrote:*   

>  *Flo.Lue wrote:*    *glennj wrote:*   
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Without fail, the 2.6 kernels fail while starting up processes in /etc/init.d. Here is what is started up (in order): metalog cupsd eth0 portmap fam named netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd postfix samba spamd upsd upsmon vcron xfs gdmIt will usually hang while launching postfix but sometimes it will get past postfix and hang while launching samba.
> ...

 

does it sounds like

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33272

??

what version of baselayout do you have emerged?

/init.d/net.eth0 is broken in the latest version of baselayout

use the one in rc-scripts-1.4.3.11p2.tar.bz2 till they solve the problem.

1) extract this file /init.d/net.eth0 from /usr/portage/distfiles/rc-scripts-1.4.3.11p2.tar.bz2 

 2) backup /etc/init.d/net.eth0 

 3) copy the extracted net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 

 4) reboot 

 HTH

----------

## glennj

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

>  *glennj wrote:*    *Flo.Lue wrote:*    *glennj wrote:*   
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Without fail, the 2.6 kernels fail while starting up processes in /etc/init.d. Here is what is started up (in order): metalog cupsd eth0 portmap fam named netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd postfix samba spamd upsd upsmon vcron xfs gdmIt will usually hang while launching postfix but sometimes it will get past postfix and hang while launching samba.
> ...

 I do not think so.

 *Quote:*   

> what version of baselayout do you have emerged?

 1.8.6.10-r1

From reading the thread it seems like this version is not affected. Should I try to upgrade baselayout to 1.8.6.11?

Thanks.

----------

## pwk.linuxfan

just guessing, but it sounds a bit like this http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1679 - so maybe you should try compiling your kernel without preempion and see how that goes...

----------

## glennj

 *pwk.linuxfan wrote:*   

> just guessing, but it sounds a bit like this http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1679 - so maybe you should try compiling your kernel without preempion and see how that goes...

 

I have built kernels without pre-emption enabled but get the same resulting failure.

----------

## TenPin

When I changed from 2.6-test10 to 2.6-test10-mm1 I had to edit /sbin/rc:

```

try mount -n -t tmpfs tmpfs ${svcdir} \

-o rw,mode=0644,size=${svcsize}k; \

```

changes to

```

try mount -n -t tmpfs tmpfs ${svcdir} \

-o rw,mode=0755,size=${svcsize}k; \

```

For some reason in test10 and every other kernel I've run except for test10-mm1 it doesn't matter if /mnt/.init.d is rw-r--r--. With test10-mm1 I need explicit execute permissions to access the directory as you would have thought.

Just thought I'd mention it as otherwise it can't run any boot up scripts at all.

----------

## Flo.Lue

 *glennj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I set up a new empty runlevel and added the services one by one. I see the same thing as you in that I can get a login prompt without postfix, samba, and everything after that in the list above, but I can not login. If I also remove ntp-client and ntpd then I can log in. This seems to indicate that it is some sort of a network problem.
> ...

 

Hi glennj, hi all

I'm writing this using my shiny new 2.6 kernel  :Smile: 

I tried just like glennj to boot without any network related services running and I was able to successfully log in. After playing around with various services like samba and postfix, I restartet metalog and , tadaaa!, everything worked fine.

It was just pure luck that made me restart metalog because the problem seemed to be network related...

After unmerging metalog, emerging sysklogd and restoring my previous runlevel configuration I rebooted once more and as expected there were no errors   :Cool: 

Is this a bug in metalog or in the kernel? Where should a bug like this be filed?

----------

## glennj

 *Flo.Lue wrote:*   

>  *glennj wrote:*   
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I set up a new empty runlevel and added the services one by one. I see the same thing as you in that I can get a login prompt without postfix, samba, and everything after that in the list above, but I can not login. If I also remove ntp-client and ntpd then I can log in. This seems to indicate that it is some sort of a network problem.
> ...

 

Wow, I never would have suspected metalog. After reading your message I thought about what might cause that. I had enabled console logging in metalog.conf so I commented out that section of the configuration file and booted the 2.6 kernel. It booted without any problem.

So, it looks like it is a problem with the console logging feature of metalog. I wonder if anyone using the console logging feature of syslog-ng is also having this boot up problem. Maybe it is not actually metalog but the enabling of console logging on 2.6 kernels.

Thanks.

----------

## Flo.Lue

 *glennj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wow, I never would have suspected metalog. After reading your message I thought about what might cause that. I had enabled console logging in metalog.conf so I commented out that section of the configuration file and booted the 2.6 kernel. It booted without any problem.
> 
> So, it looks like it is a problem with the console logging feature of metalog. I wonder if anyone using the console logging feature of syslog-ng is also having this boot up problem. Maybe it is not actually metalog but the enabling of console logging on 2.6 kernels.
> ...

 

The 'consolelog.sh' script just redirects the output from metalog to a vc. If I do something like 

```
 echo "Hello" > /dev/vc/10 
```

 it works just perfectly. Wheres is the difference between doing it manually and the way metalog does it?

----------

## glennj

 *Flo.Lue wrote:*   

>  *glennj wrote:*   
> 
> Wow, I never would have suspected metalog. After reading your message I thought about what might cause that. I had enabled console logging in metalog.conf so I commented out that section of the configuration file and booted the 2.6 kernel. It booted without any problem.
> 
> So, it looks like it is a problem with the console logging feature of metalog. I wonder if anyone using the console logging feature of syslog-ng is also having this boot up problem. Maybe it is not actually metalog but the enabling of console logging on 2.6 kernels.
> ...

 

I do not know but if I enable the console logging feature in metalog.conf, a 2.6 kernel will not boot. Does metalog lock the vc? Could this possibly be something with pts and devfs, which is different in 2.6 kernels from 2.4 kernels?

----------

## Flo.Lue

 *glennj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do not know but if I enable the console logging feature in metalog.conf, a 2.6 kernel will not boot. Does metalog lock the vc? Could this possibly be something with pts and devfs, which is different in 2.6 kernels from 2.4 kernels?

 

I don't think that metalog is locking the vc. AFAIK if metalog finds a 'command' line for a logging facility it just runs the specified script with 'time facility message' as parameters. Metalog itself doesn't know what the script will be doing so it can't lock anything.

I just have no idea what could cause our problems but thx again for your help. Let me know if you find out anything new.

----------

